# URENT: i need help now. I think my tropheus have bloat.



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

I have 20 Tropheus duboisi and need some urgent help. My tank had some gill flukes about a week ago but i made it go away with some anti biotics. Today i stopped dosing and put in the power filter. Now my tropheus duboisi wont eat and their poop is stringy and clear white. Their bodies seem normal size but i cant be too sure. They are about 2-3" each and are in a 100 gallon tank. if my fish do have bloat could you tell me how to get rid of it? thanks.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

What meds did you use to treat the flukes?

What are your present water parameters?


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

i used tetracylin i believe is the name. all my Water parameters are fine, i checked about 5 times trying to see if that was the problem.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

You can use either metro or clout. Metro can be dosed at 100-200mg per 10 gallons twice daily until they regain their health. Clout, a much stronger med, can be dosed at 1 tablet per 10 gallons, typically for 5 days straight although.

It's important to note that different hobbyists have had success using both meds and at different dosages than what I just told you.

Hope that helps.


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

what are the chances that they will survive if i use clout?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

I personally prefer clout. But it really depends on how far along the condition is. Treat asap. Do a 25% water change before starting and I hope you realize the clout will stain clear/white silicone to a blue colour.


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

do you have any pictures of bloated trophes at all? I think i am going to use the clout on them tommarow. just want to make sure they have bloat.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Sorry, I don't have pics like that. Good luck with your fish. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

dont forget to take out anything like carbon thatt will remove meds when your treating your tank


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

i just finished putting together hospital tank and i put them in, it is a 20 gallon bucket. I put in some clout and the lady at the store said that they should be ok. Thanks for all the help guys, you might have saved my fish.


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

today when i got home i found 5 dead tropheus.


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

sorry to here that...Metro man myself...but some here believe in clout...hope u didnt over medicate them...hope u save the rest... :fish:


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

only have 7/20 left


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

Personally I prefer Metronidazole, but since I buy it 1,000,000 grams (1 KG)at a time, I'm not shy to use 500 grams per 10 gallons of water when I treat. (1,000,000 / 500) = 2,000 gallons of water treated.

I've had the clout'em kill'em experience myself, whereby I medicated, only to find 'em dead within 6 - 8 hours. 

My current colony contracted bloat within first month I had 'em but Metro saved my ass and I lost only 4 males, 0 females. Today, 7 males, 13 females, remain from original purchase of 24 fish (11 M + 13 F).


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

5/20 left


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

Correction to my entry: 500 grams should read 500 milligrams. and 1 KG should = 1,000 grams, not 1,000,000.

Basically, I use Â½ gram (500 mg) per 10 gallons of water. Extrapolated, 1.0 grams treats 20 gallons, so 1,000 grams (1 KG) treats 20,000 gallons of water, not 2,000 as I wrote above.

Where was my brain this afternoon!?


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

My group of five that are left seem to be doing fine now. one is even eating.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Im sorry to here that. Hope you come out the other side with some left.


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

i sold the rest of my duboisi that were left and my other group of 25. Just got tired of them. Now im moving on to alto comps shelldwellers and cyps. still have a few tropheus left though.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh Im sorry to hear that it made you give up the tropheus hobby! Though I do like what your moving on too! I have some and am very happy with them! Good luck!


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

thanks


----------



## ironman1769 (Nov 22, 2006)

I have that same problem... In my experience using both clout and metro at the same time works best. However, you ca not add it all at once.. Prepare a bucket 1 tab of clout for every 10 g and release it into the tank slowly over 2-5 minutes...with 25% water changes between doses for 3 days. by this time some of them if not all should be eating. Then soak the food in the metro and feed do this until their all eating....... this is what worked for me..


----------

